# Dazzle's kidding thread **DAZZ Finally Kidded!!!**PICS ADDED*



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

Dazzle is a 15 month old first freshener due around the middle to the end of this month. Here is her kidding thread!!! I am really excited about Dazz's babies. Both her dam & sire are finished champions and her dam is a serious milker. 







This pic above is a pre-pregnancy pic.


And this is an above pic of her belly:






And this is daddy:







Sorry these pics are all somewhat older than the ones I wanted to share.  And sorry but the rest of the pics will have to wait because BYH is being WAYYYY too slow uploading them....   GO DAZZ!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, GO DAZZ!!  Keep us posted, how exciting!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Calypso (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

OK so I literally sat here for 10 minutes & waited for a new photo to upload & no dice. Anyone else having issues? Just curious...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok so literally right after I posted it finally downloaded. Here is a more recent belly pic from the Dazz


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 8, 2012)

Both Dazzle and the daddy are beautiful-----can't wait to see their kids!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

wow has she gotten big. When is she due?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 9, 2012)

She was bred a few times but the first breeding was around the 19th of March I believe. So anytime after probably around the 15th of this month.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh & I made the mistake of saving all my breeding dates in the outlook calendar & lost them in the computer crash. Always keep a paper copy or a backup on a sandisk just in case!! Now I just have ball park ideas instead of dates on all my does.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

with the breed date of March 19th due date is Aug 16 plus or minus 5 so between saturday and Aug 21


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah that is about what I figure. Mid-late August. I am already keeping a close eyeball on her. And Teva too. Who I didn't think was due til sometime in mid-september but she developed an udder so early that I just don't know.... She's my little escape artist so anything is possible with her. In fact last night the gate was shut & she was the only goat out, standing right in front of the gate. It didn't have the latch around it like usual but it was still held shut by the wire. Still trying to figure out how she houdinied her way outta that one.


----------



## Tmaxson (Aug 9, 2012)

Mom and dad are gorgeous, can't wait to see the baby/ies.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 19, 2012)

Dazzle is still holding out. True to doe code they both are choosing to keep me guessing. Teva has been losing her mucus plug for 2 weeks now. Dazzle is so puffy back there & acting weird & they are both sunken in around their tails & have been for about a week or more. I still  feel ligaments though. Doggone goats!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 25, 2012)

Teva has stolen the spotlight from Dazzle & kidded first!!!! Don't know how ole Hank got to her so early because it was before I bred her apparently but he is definitely the daddy to this blue eyed & polled baby girl!!!







I think her name is Country Blues Diva. Takes a little something from momma's & daddy's names.... And she is a Diva for sure!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh she is so pretty!  Love the name too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 25, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh she is so pretty!  Love the name too.


X2


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks she is so sweet & pretty. Makes me wish I didn't have a reservation to fill....


----------



## stellalamb101 (Aug 25, 2012)

What breed are they?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 25, 2012)

I have Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh & I just wanted to share about miss houdini, errr I mean Teva. I actually had to put a cover over my kidding pen in the basement because she kept climbing out. That's right, Enya & Coco stayed in it just fine. Not miss Teva. She has seperation anxiety every time I go upstairs (to sleep!!! Hellooo Teva I don't want to sleep in the kidding pen with you, sorry!!) But I do luv ya I swear!!! and she just jumps outta the pen. So now it's got a top on it so I can get some zzzz's


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats!  Pretty girl~!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## Missy (Aug 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, Razzle Dazzle is STILL holding out.  I think she may go soon. She is spending a little more time off by herself away from the girls. Teva is an AWESOME momma! I actually have to separate her from Diva sometimes so I can get her to eat something. She will just sit there & hug & snuggle little Diva instead of eating her hay & grain like she is supposed to be doing. Hopefully Dazz will kid soon so little Diva will have someone to play with.  Maybe Teva will relax a little bit if Diva is entertained by some little friends


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 5, 2012)

Dazzle is driving me nutso. Spent the whole night in the kidding pen looking pathetic. Grunting, licking her belly, panting. So today she went back out with the girls. Acted aloof all morning & wouldn't eat her hay. Then hid out in the goat house. Still no freaking babies. Grrrr.  Fricken doe code!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## animalmom (Sep 9, 2012)

So, what's with Dazzle?  Any babies?  How long can she hold out?????


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 10, 2012)

Apparently this girl can hold out a loooonnnnnnggggggg time. STILL no babies!!!! lol  Bad Dazz!!!! Bad girl!!!   On the bright side, her udder is looking fabulous so far. Sure wish my pos camera was still working.... Maybe Thursday I can get a new one....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 18, 2012)

Dazz FINALLY kidded yesterday with 2 beautiful doe kids!!! They are well worth the wait. Unfortunately my camera is broken so pics have to wait until I can get hubs to help me take some with the ipad. Hopefully tomorrow, today it is rainy & nasty out & he has to work til after dark. 

Yesterday I got a double surprise too. Coco decided she was not to be outdone. When I brought Dazz out to visit the girls I found Coco in the goat house hiding with 3 newborn baby doelings too!!! What are the odds???? Pics of those beautiful girls to come tomorrow too. I think ALL the girls have blue eyes. Not sure if they are polled or not yet. 

Dazz's babies are mostly white with some black markings & socks. They look like they have black eyeliner on, really pretty & flashy little does.

Coco's babies one is a black & white roan, one is a buckskin with black cape & reddish coloring, one is a light buff buckskin with black cape.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 18, 2012)

How do you get all those girls?  What is your secret?   

I can't wait to see them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Tmaxson (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait to see the pics.  Congratulations on all the beautiful girls.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 18, 2012)

A few pics from the ipad

Dazz's doelings:

First born







Second born






Coco's doelings:

buff buckskin





red buckskin





black & white with roaning


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 18, 2012)

They are awesome!!  Definitely worth the wait for two doelings!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats, verrry pretty babies!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 18, 2012)

Weather cleared up so better pics some of these will be for sale all have blue eyes some may be polled:

Red Buckskin blue eyed doe





Buff Buckskin blue eyed doe





Roan blue eyed doe










Dazzles blue eyed 1st born





Dazzles blue eyed 2nd born


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful!!!
I was just checkin' out your website...
I'm thinking of adding a doeling, we have 4 different lines right now. Wanting Buckskin/polled. 
Going back to read your website...I was just lookin' at the pretty pictures before .


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 18, 2012)

I want the black/white roan doe!  Also the 2nd born of Dazz, her eyes color pops out more with her coloring.  Do you know yet which ones you will be selling and how much they will cost. I assume they will be registered, but could they be bought unregistered for a discounted price? I need to let DH see these pictures and hope he falls for one of them. Though I doubt he'd travel all the way to Georgia for a goat. Maybe Southern will want to buy one and if I get my DH to fall in love with one of them I could arrange to have her get one for us too when she picks hers up!  Ok, I'm counting my goats before I know I can even get them. They are all too cute though!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2012)

I keep getting interrupted every time I try to look at your website, so I'll just do that a bit later. 

@marlow- that sounds good- maybe we just "blindside" the hubbys and "show up" with the little darlings! and you could use "Will" by buck- Straw will charge you an arm and a leg!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 18, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I keep getting interrupted every time I try to look at your website, so I'll just do that a bit later.
> 
> @marlow- that sounds good- maybe we just "blindside" the hubbys and "show up" with the little darlings! and you could use "Will" by buck- Straw will charge you an arm and a leg!


I can get use of my dad's buck for free!  He keeps some pretty bucks too. If the breeding of Bailey would have worked out we would have got some pretty babies! (It still may happen, just later than originally planned) I just saw one of the babies his current buck produced and so wanted her, but he's keeping her for himself (which lets you know it's a nice doeling because he doesn't keep many offspring)


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 18, 2012)

Just precious! Congrats!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. With the girls I will probably only be selling them registered. With bucks I'd be more willing to sell them unregistered, but does usually will go pretty quickly as registered stock. These babies do come from very nice showing & milking lines. Pedigrees of the parents are on my website  All kids come with CD&T vaccines and disbudding if needed. Herd tested CAE free as of February this year.


----------



## Tmaxson (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, lots a beautiful girls.  Congratulations and thank you so much for the pictures.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 19, 2012)

All those girls. Lucky you.


----------



## Missy (Sep 19, 2012)

5 little girls in one day!! Congrats!! they are all beautiful


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

They are all so pretty!  Congrats!


----------

